# Happy Birthday Lynda "ls-indy"



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hope you have a great day, may this be the best year yet


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*LMBO!!*

How did you get my husband to pose for the card???:dance:

Thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Lynda!* Hope your day is filled with lots of kisses from Daisy Mae!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Have a wonderul birthday, Lynda!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

HavaBaloo said:


> *Happy Birthday Lynda!* Hope your day is filled with lots of kisses from Daisy Mae!


Thanks all for the birthday wishes! Daisy Mae was my birthday present last year. She was born on 4/5 and I found out about her a day or so before my birthday.....

I DO get havie kisses everyday, birthday or not! They're the best!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Maybe a brother or sister for Daisy Mae this year?


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*"HAPPY BIRTHDAY LYNDA" !!!*


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy happy birthday from Pixie!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LYNDA!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Hope it's one to remember !! With your husband on that card it should be.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday, Lynda!!!! Hope you had a great day!arty: 
Gina


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> View attachment 22318
> Hope it's one to remember !! With your husband on that card it should be.


ound:ound:ound:

:cheer2::clap2:Happy Birthday Lynda!:clap2::cheer2:

Hope your birthday is fun!:thumb:

(tell your husband to quit showing off! ound: )


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

TobyBaby said:


> Happy Birthday! Maybe a brother or sister for Daisy Mae this year?


It's a strong possibility!


----------

